
Kube 0.1 – a modern email client for KDE - rerx
https://kube.kde.org/
======
z3
it looks same as windows 10 Mail client :(

[http://i1-news.softpedia-
static.com/images/news2/microsoft-r...](http://i1-news.softpedia-
static.com/images/news2/microsoft-rolls-out-update-for-windows-10-mail-
app-489647-3.jpg)

